# Dish Network Receiver help



## emtaylor254 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, first things first, I am new to this, so bare with me. I have a DishNetwork receiver 500. I had it put in my bedroom when we upgraded our other bedroom and TV room to DVR. Every time it rains outside I loose reception, tv says Aquireing Satelite signal all the time now. It did this once before and the technician had to come all the way out to replace some little connections at the base of the pole our dish is mounted to. I looked at this connection, is there anyway I can fix this myself, and also prevent it even if I have to wrap it with a tarp or some sort of shelter so it doesn't get wet, assuming that is why it doesn't work again. Any suggestions?? Let me know if you need more info as I will do my best to try to provide it for you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend you not work on it yourself. That would void any warranty or service you may receive from Dish Network. Satellites tend to lose signal during rainstorms anyway. Putting a tarp over the satellite would disrupt signal, rain or shine. I would recommend you call them, I'd had a similar issue before, but that was because of a poor install. Odds are if you play your cards right, you can get them to do it for free like I did. Your satellite signal shouldn't be badly disrupted every rainstorm, I would talk to them about it before you do anything. Explain the situation, tell them what the problem is, tell them that a Dish technician had come out before to replace connectors. If you say that, than you might be able to convince them right off the bat that their technician might have screwed up during the repairs.


----------

